# Anyone use the Square? The Credit Card Reader?



## Shinebox (Jul 14, 2015)

I just received via good ole fashion snail mail a promo for Square, those little white credit card readers, no annual, no monthly and from what I have found from others using the merchant machine it's the same rates. Anyone use it, any feed back?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I use it for phone orders and emailed invoices....Never use it when the card was present.....Works fine.....


----------



## tippy (May 27, 2014)

I use it and love it. I didn't shop around, so have no idea if there is a similar product with lower processing fees. I was waiting on the PayPal reader to be available in Canada, but got impatient and went with the Square. I love that MY money is automatically transferred to my bank ever day.


----------



## Onewithpez (Jul 14, 2011)

Check with your bank, you should be able to get a mobile card reader with lower fees with your commercial account.


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

I use Braintree which is owned by Paypal. The first $50,000 of store sales or manually inputted credit card sales are fee free - you keep 100% of the same. Fees after that are pretty normal.


----------



## indclassicshirts (Dec 1, 2014)

I've used Square and PayPal's card ready as well. I like both just as well. It's great for our "on the road" printing services.


----------



## thebigsmoke (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm in Canada and have been using Square Register for my phone orders only for a couple of years now and it works great.

I pay a little pricier fees for 'card not present' transactions. (I've never used the card reader to swipe a CC.)

Cheers.


----------



## haire1944 (Oct 23, 2008)

There is a app out that uses the phones scanner to scan the card, have not used it yet, sounds good.


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

I think that app is wave/wave accounting which is what I use for digital invoicing and accounting. Wave is good. Haven't used the app though


----------



## fdsales (Jul 1, 2007)

We use Square also, works great, flat 2.7% for all swiped transactions, just make sure you get the updated reader that will handle the chip cards, as beginning this October, new credit card regs go into place for c/c that have embedded chips.


----------



## StarDesigns (Aug 4, 2013)

Been using square for about 2 years. It's great because you know what you are going to pay. No swipe fees, no different fees for rewards cards. 

We use the square stand in our retail shop and love it. My invoice program/app (Invoice ASAP) links with my account and customers can pay right from my emailed invoice to my square account at the swipe rate. You can also avoid the manual entry up charge by sending your customer an invoice through your square dashboard. Just tell the customer, hey I'm emailing you an invoice, pay from it it's more secure. 


-Mitchell 
Star Designs
The Factory


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

I use the square, and the square register. I have the cash register and receipt printer. i have my products in the library and it makes it quick to press some pictures add some details - print production slips for me and receipts for the customers. The IPAD sits in the register and the system works very well for me. I compared it to many other systems and I find it reasonable with no obligations. No business no charges and I do popups I have options to go with me. They are forever improving and I am forever liking them more and more.


----------



## hoxie (Nov 3, 2012)

I use square as well, and love it. I would be hard pressed to use anything else. I tried PayPal Here, but they hold funds and you need to get the PayPal debit card to access them in a timely fashion. It was a headache. With square, its simple and you can even use the online dashboard to manage and send invoices, track sales etc. It's really nice.


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

We used to use the Square reader as well, extremely convenient and they have a great dashboard to see some analytics.


----------

